# General > Politics >  This EU Referendum is not about Sovereignty.

## Rheghead

This referendum is about wealth and power.  It is about power to manipulate the british people even more.   The Daily Maill has two editions, one for Scotland and one for the rUK.  Both editions cannot be more diametrically opposed to eachother.  We are being manipulated, why would the Daily Mail in Scotland encourage us to save the union by voting to remain in EU and encourage the rUK to Leave? Where are their sensibilities for the UK south of the border? It doesn't make sense.  Also they report about the BBC apology to Sir Cliff, one very genuinely but one with a totally different tone.  It seems the DM knows where its loyalties lie in the south and in the north but don't want to tread on any toes for fear of more ebb of readership.

http://www.thecanary.co/2016/06/22/t...he-paper-ever/

----------

